# Who would like detailing training in South Wales



## mejinks

Does anyone fancy doing a detailing course in South Wales?

I am thinking of organising one in the near future in Bridgend on a weekend to be decided. 

It would be a proper training course run by a professional trainer, looking at around 6-8 people over the course of a day.

Would anyone be interested? Costs would be as low as possible of course.

The course content would be dictated by yourselves, I am just gauging interest at the moment.

EDIT: Date is set at 2nd September at the Wheel Specialist in Cwmbran

Topics to be covered are:

Types of machine - D\A Vs Rotary
Types of polish - different cuts and 'fillers'
Types of Pad
Paint depth measuring - inc. different types of guage
Paint types

Machine use:
- do's and dont's
- things to practice
- common mistakes to avoid

Wet sanding intro (far too much here to cover this entirely in a day!)
- what is it
- what is it for
- how does it work

Places have now been filled and deposits paid, however, if there is more interest, I will get another course run.


----------



## mnight

I would be interested depending on cost and days


----------



## littlejack

I'd be up for aswell..... Count me in


----------



## mejinks

Any more?


----------



## Chrisrhondda

*Re*

That sounds good depending on days and price ? Due to work commitments


----------



## MA3RC

Sounds good - count me in, so long as its a reasonable price


----------



## mejinks

Price is looking around the £45 mark, I am just seeing if we can get a few weekend dates. (Not Waxstock weekend though lol)


----------



## TTS-Dave

Just out of interest - What topics are you planning to cover?


----------



## mejinks

TTS-Dave said:


> Just out of interest - What topics are you planning to cover?


You tell me and I will ask the trainer to cover it 

How about a back to the beginning type of course? Or would people want a dedicated polishing course?


----------



## mejinks

Helllo all, the trainer can do the 11th of August or 1st September. Whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## sean20

i would be interested 

who is the trainer and where will it be held?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

who is the trainer , is he on here?


----------



## mejinks

At the moment Rob from Autosmart as he is available and it will be at an Autosmart Reps unit. I am also open to others offering as long as the premises is insured and the person doing the training is a detailer.

Perhaps I should add, that I won't be making any money from it if any do go ahead (I will need firm commitments) and it could just as easily be a South Wales detailer somewhere else in South Wales. I'm just taking the baton and running with it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I would recommend mr Ti22  Hes also on here....
Im sure he would do something like this..


----------



## sean20

where is the unit?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

If your on about Ti22

http://www.ti22.co.uk/

Im sure the Autosmart guy would be great its just another option down your way..


----------



## mejinks

I have spoken to James in the past about doing some training as it happens  Hes an awesome guy.

The unit is in Bridgend, not far from McArthur Glenn


----------



## Ti22

Thanks for the mentions Marc & Mr. Mejinks. As you know I'm able to do something, but everytime I've tried and get numbers to commit, there are no takers!


----------



## mejinks

Getting commitment would be the important part. 

Which dates would people prefer?


----------



## MA3RC

I'm definitely in


----------



## TTS-Dave

i think you need to look at course content - 

What skills you are going to try and teach as with a group i'll put money on it your have different people wanting different things out of it. 

Worst case a "strong" personality type person my rail roads into topics the group don't want to learn. 

For me it would be how to remove RDS and bit of wet sanding. Plus fly / bug removal etc.... so a mix of things not just polishing. 

Depending on the date / content / price i may be up for it?


----------



## TTS-Dave

and for dates - a sat normally works very well for me as i work Mon to Fri and guess a lot of people would be in the same boat.


----------



## mejinks

Well I've spoken to James who can offer a Sunday for pretty much the same price. That would be an advanced course teaching polishing methods and that one would be in Cwmbran, just outside of Newport.

So what I would like to know, is who would be up for what.

The choices are 11th August in Bridgend teaching a basic valeting/detailing course

Or

A more advanced polishing starter + advanced polishing course in Cwmbran

Price depends on how many people go, but working on the assumption that there are 6, then the price would be £60, if there are 8 people going, then its £45. There is a cafe just around the corner from both places unless people want to pay a little more and I will arrange something from both?

So come on guys, where and what do you need


----------



## TTS-Dave

Ok - Sorry for all the questions - Do we work on our own cars or sample panels etc...


----------



## mejinks

TTS-Dave said:


> Ok - Sorry for all the questions - Do we work on our own cars or sample panels etc...


No, thats quite a valid question.

Would you feel happier working on a test panel or on your own car?


----------



## Chrisrhondda

*Unavailable*

Sorry guys im unavailable on the 11th due to work commitments


----------



## TTS-Dave

100% happier working on a test panel - 

This reduces the risk for everyone - THe instructor as he won't be able to keep an eye on everyone at every min.

Also the advantage of a test panel is we can inflict the RDS and marks that we wish to remove was my thinking at thanks to James my car is still looking good at the mo! 

Think for the more basic course you won't need any test panels \ and for some parts of the more advanced course.


----------



## mejinks

In that case, a test panel for the polishing course will be arranged


----------



## TTS-Dave

I can bring another person along person along. 

So come on guys how are we looking on numbers?


----------



## littlejack

NO date set then guys. will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## mejinks

Ok guys. Are we after the advanced course or the basic valeting course?

I personally like the sound of 1st September better as its just after payday for many if you are after the basic valeting. For the advanced polishing, I don't think there is any restriction other than it being a Sunday.


----------



## Chrisrhondda

*1st September*

Hi Guys 1st September would be good for me if this is possible I dont mind either Training i'm up for some basic valeting or even the more advanced Polishing ?

Keep me posted cheers


----------



## TTS-Dave

Me plus another for advanced (dependent on price & date)


----------



## Rydal

I've had my car corrected by James and would be keen to learn from him so I'm up for the polishing course as long as dates are ok.


----------



## TTS-Dave

Rydal - Are you looking to attend the advanced course? 

If so we have a total of 3 people now... Anyone else interested?


----------



## mejinks

Three plus me is 4  James is a master too.


----------



## Smudge

I would be interested in the advanced. Dates are fine with me


----------



## Chrisrhondda

*Dates*

Hi all, have we got a date confirmed ? Is the price £45


----------



## mejinks

Ok, well I will get in touch with James about the advanced polishing course. It will be £45 if we can get another 4 confirmed attendees.


----------



## sean20

i would be interested in the course with james for £45


----------



## TTS-Dave

6 people... maybe 7... depending on Chris....

What's the final date again... Sunday for the advanced wasn't it?

Oh and I've been thinking is it possible to add a section on repairing stone chips on the advanced course?


----------



## Ti22

The next step will be what you want to cover on the 'advanced' course..


----------



## mejinks

Ok chaps, looking good so far!

How about these as areas to cover:

Pad/Polish selection
Method/Measuring
Wet Sanding


----------



## Ti22

Was thinking about this more last night. Topics will be as follows:

Types of machine - D\A Vs Rotary
Types of polish - different cuts and 'fillers'
Types of Pad
Paint depth measuring - inc. different types of guage
Paint types

Machine use:
- do's and dont's
- things to practice
- common mistakes to avoid

Wet sanding intro (far too much here to cover this entirely in a day!)
- what is it
- what is it for
- how does it work

Minimum requirements are that you must have used a machine (DA or rotary) before, and preferably own one you can bring and learn to use. The day is aimed at getting you confident with it, and knowing the pitfalls to avoid.


----------



## ad172

Heap could be up for this as well!!!


----------



## TTS-Dave

Looks good - So whats the price and date... It will be me and a +1


----------



## Gazal

Hello guys, im in for the saturday 1st September in cwmbran?? Polishing if its still a go??


----------



## mejinks

EDIT: Updated First Page

Lets have a list!

Date will be 2nd Sept (Sunday) in Cwmbran. 
Price is £45 as long as there are 8 going.
As you don't know me from Adam, I wouldn't expect you to pay £45 into my paypal, so I have spoken to James, and payment can go directly to him.(As he is a bona fide business, it takes out the risk to yourselves)

So, please leave your name in the list below:

1. Mejinks
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Gazal

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## TTS-Dave

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.TTS-Dave Friend
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Ti22

£20 deposit to me to confirm your place. Payable by cash at the unit, bank xfer (details on request) or paypal ([email protected]) with the balance payable on the day. Course will be indoors at the wheel specialist, Cwmbran 10am to 4pm. Bring what ever machines you have and your pads/ compounds. 

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.TTS-Dave Friend
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## TTS-Dave

Hi James - Quick question - Will we have any test panels to work on?


----------



## Ti22

There will be 2 test cars for training Dave.


----------



## digitaluk

I will add my name to the list, although im already down as TTS-dave's friend, so I won't be affecting numbers. Hope to see the list growing soon. 

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (Im TTS-Dave's Friend to avoid confusion)
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## TTS-Dave

Thanks James - I'll drop the money in tomorrow if your about?


----------



## Ti22

No problem, see you then!


----------



## mnight

Are there any basic cores running?


----------



## Ti22

mnight said:


> Are there any basic cores running?


can run one if some people want one?!


----------



## bunyarra

Definitely interested in this .. sounds perfect, thank you

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (Im TTS-Dave's Friend to avoid confusion)
5.Bunyarra - Mike
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Rydal

I'm in! 

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (Im TTS-Dave's Friend to avoid confusion)
5.Bunyarra - Mike
6. Rydal (Rich) 
7.
8.


----------



## mejinks

Rydal said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 1. Mejinks
> 2. Gazal (Gareth)
> 3.TTS-Dave
> 4.Digitaluk - Andrew (Im TTS-Dave's Friend to avoid confusion)
> 5.Bunyarra - Mike
> 6. Rydal (Rich)
> 7.
> 8.


Two places left chaps!!!

Be quick.:thumb:


----------



## Ti22

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (Im TTS-Dave's Friend to avoid confusion)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit received)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit received)
7.
8.


----------



## Ti22

Course Now full, still waiting on deposits from some of you to confirm your places. 

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (Im TTS-Dave's Friend to avoid confusion)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5
8.Nickygixer-k5 + 1 (christian)


----------



## Ti22

2 more deposits received!

1. Mejinks
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave (deposit Paid)
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (deposit Paid)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5
8.Nickygixer-k5 + 1 (christian)


----------



## mejinks

Deposit sent!

Excited now!


----------



## nickygixer-k5

will pay in full for myself and KRISTIAN next week James when I'm over


----------



## Ti22

No probs Nick.

Just received mejinks's too..

1. Mejinks (deposit Paid)
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave (deposit Paid)
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (deposit Paid)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5
8.Nickygixer-k5 + 1 (Kristian)


----------



## dan_s2k

Gutted that I've just missed this, can I put my name down for first reserve in case anyone is unable to make it please?


----------



## Ti22

Yes, no problem.. will add you to the list as first reserve. Anyone who has their name down and not paid by the end of next week will lose their place to the reserves!

1. Mejinks (deposit Paid)
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave (deposit Paid)
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (deposit Paid)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5
8.Nickygixer-k5 + 1 (Kristian)
9. dan_s2k (1st reserve)


----------



## ad172

1. Mejinks (deposit Paid)
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave (deposit Paid)
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (deposit Paid)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5
8.Nickygixer-k5 + 1 (Kristian)

RESERVES
1. dan_s2k (1st reserve)
2. ad172 (2nd Reserve)

P.s. James good to catch up earlier! Will speak soon

Adam


----------



## bunyarra

Hi James,

What do you want us to bring to the day aside from the rotary/DA ?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## nickygixer-k5

I'm thinking whatever polishes and different pads you have


----------



## Ti22

Yep, just yourself, your machine and whatever pads and polishes you have.

Oh, and questions you need answering!


----------



## bunyarra

Ti22 said:


> Oh, and questions you need answering!


<grin> You got a week spare ?


----------



## mejinks

Has everyone paid a deposit James?


----------



## TTS-Dave

Not sure - see the list on page 7.. I know i've paid


----------



## Ti22

Look at the list.. waiting on one but there are 2 reserves..

1. Mejinks (deposit Paid)
2. Gazal (Gareth)
3.TTS-Dave (deposit Paid)
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (deposit Paid)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5 (Paid in full)
8.Kristian (Paid in full)

RESERVES
1. dan_s2k (1st reserve)
2. ad172 (2nd Reserve)


----------



## mejinks

I think we should open to reserves at the COP tomorrow tbh.


----------



## TTS-Dave

Looking at Gazal profile he hasn't been online since 29-07-12 

Maybe he is away on hols - or something?


----------



## Ti22

Gazal has until tomorrow to pay his deposit and confirm his place, I've messaged him a week ago to let him know this.


----------



## mejinks

Still interested dan_s2k and ad172?


----------



## Ti22

I know at least one of them would love to make it


----------



## TTS-Dave

well looks like they are going to get the chance! 

Strange that people are like yes yes want to do this then go silent good....


----------



## ad172

:wave: Stands in reserve queue waiting 2nd in line!!:wave:


----------



## dan_s2k

Its all yours ad172, apologies but I've now made plans for that day, let me know if there's another one though.

Cheers guys.

(thanks for the pm ti22, sorry couldn't reply as have less than 10 posts still)


----------



## ad172

Just to confirm I will take the place. James I've mailed you to find out how you want payment.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Ti22

Course now has 8 confirmed. Final List is as Below: 

1. Mejinks (deposit Paid)
2. ad172 (deposit Paid)
3.TTS-Dave (deposit Paid)
4.Digitaluk - Andrew (deposit Paid)
5.Bunyarra - Mike (deposit Paid)
6. Rydal (Rich) (deposit Paid)
7.Nickygixer-k5 (Paid in full)
8.Kristian (Paid in full)


----------



## Ti22

Just a quick reminder chaps.. looking forward to this on sunday. It's 10am-4pm at the wheel specialist in Cwmbran:

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/cardiff-cwmbran/

The Wheel Specialist Cardiff/Cwmbran
Unit 16 John Baker Close
Llantarnam Industrial Estate
Cwmbran
NP44 3AX

Bring all your kit - machines/ polishes/ pads/ PTG's/ tape etc etc! also a strong detailing swirl spotter light if you have one!

Don't worry if you don't have much, there will be plenty of spare things for you to use/ trial on the day.

Cheers!

James.


----------



## shaziman

Crap, i am committed somewhere else so can't make it! 

Any chance of some regular pub meets in the area? It nice to exchange knowledge without having to actually do it as well! LOL


----------



## TTS-Dave

Looking forward to it James - I ended up getting some touch up paint from Paints4u not used it yet but the service was great.


----------



## ad172

Well rather than getting some scrap panels to practice on I bought a car!!









Yes I know it's about three different shades of Silver but it really was a bargain! Should give a great opportunity to practice some stuff on as well.

Adam


----------



## Ti22

shaziman said:


> Crap, i am committed somewhere else so can't make it!
> 
> Any chance of some regular pub meets in the area? It nice to exchange knowledge without having to actually do it as well! LOL


No worries mate, the course is full anyway!

There have been some SW meets, and my kettle is always on!


----------



## TANNERS

sounds good guys


----------



## Ti22

Well, the practice car is clean.. and very swirled! See you all tomorrow at 10.

Please also bring any extension leads or gang plugs you have!

cheers,

James.


----------



## bunyarra

Ti22 said:


> Please also bring any extension leads or gang plugs you have!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> James.


Thought of that about 2 hours ago and loaded one up 

See you tomorrow - and thanks again.

Mike


----------



## bunyarra

James,

Thank you once again for taking the time out today to impart some of your hard won knowledge. It was genuinely much appreciated.

And good to meet so many others who also find it therapeutic to massage cars 

Mike


----------



## littlejack

Hope the day went well guys any pics taken

steve


----------



## digitaluk

bunyarra said:


> James,
> 
> Thank you once again for taking the time out today to impart some of your hard won knowledge. It was genuinely much appreciated.
> 
> And good to meet so many others who also find it therapeutic to massage cars
> 
> Mike


Agreed thanks james, was a good day and learnt a lot :buffer:


----------



## Rydal

Yep, thanks James. Let us know the reaction when you returned the car!


----------



## Ti22

Great to see you all today, glad you enjoyed yourselves!

James


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Well was a good day and all that turned up were up for a laugh, I apologise for being hungover for the first hour or so but it soon wore off once the rotary got going. Good to meet like minded people for a change instead of the usual you'll polish that car away folk. 
Was very interesting and helpful too.
Thanks to James for his knowledge and patience as always:thumb:

PS Mike that Jag of yours sounded awful


----------



## bunyarra

nickygixer-k5 said:


> PS Mike that Jag of yours sounded awful


I know - needs scrapping. Saw a lovely Nova with baked bean can exhaust - was tempted


----------



## Ti22

littlejack said:


> any pics taken
> steve


Yep!





































car looked great when I parked it up later on!

http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr204/RacinGarage/training%20course/DSC_3514.jpg

[IMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr204/RacinGarage/training%20course/DSC_3518.jpg










well done everyone!


----------



## littlejack

Nice work guys!!!! Hope there is another one soon thanks for the pics james


----------



## TTS-Dave

Thanks James for the day really enjoyed it! Got a lot out of it.


----------



## ad172

Big thanks to James for what proved to be a really useful day. Picked up some great pointers and it was also great to meet some other like minded people!

Hopefully see you all soon!

Adam


----------



## mejinks

It was awesome! Trouble is, what to follow it up with?

It has been suggested to run a basic detailing course covering washing / using different chemicals etc, so covering everything up to machine polishing.

So how about that James?

Who is in for that?


----------



## littlejack

im in this time hopefully


----------



## Ashley_197

I could be tempted into the next one.


----------



## Eaglepete

Hi to all.
Absolute newbie - read more than i know what to do with :wall: & watched dw tv 
but need 'hands on ' help & advice with machines/polishes/pads etc ... So would b very VERY kean to attend any/every course available ... PLEASE ( he gets on his knees & begs ) 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Adam106

I would also really like to go on one of these!

If anyone can give me any info on one or is willing to do a one to one with me please let me know!

my Facebook... http://www.facebook.com/adam.lloyd.56?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## bmgolf

Do you do a detailing service your self at all ??
I need some swirl marks removed (not bad)


----------



## Jonathank

Any plans to run another course? I'd be up for coming along if you do.


----------



## valleysmale

i would be interested if there is any room 
thanks


----------



## valleysmale

valleysmale


----------



## Ti22

Hmmmm maybe time to run another one?!


----------



## Jonathank

How about a little one to one (or 2 or 3) for a couple of hours just on polishing? Money could change hands!!

I'm hot to trot and don't want to wait a few months for arrangements to be made.


----------



## mejinks

Ok guys, same as last time or a change eg baxter basics style?


----------



## Eaglepete

Ti22 said:


> Hmmmm maybe time to run another one?!


 I'll vote for that !!


----------



## Eaglepete

Jonathank said:


> How about a little one to one (or 2 or 3) for a couple of hours just on polishing? Money could change hands!!
> 
> I'm hot to trot and don't want to wait a few months for arrangements to be made.


 .... And this !!! :buffer:


----------



## Ti22

It's not worth doing a couple of hours on polishing as you only learn by doing.. you need a half day minimum. Doesn't mean we couldn't get something sorted out soon though.


----------



## mejinks

Guys, do we want a day doing basic cleaning eg proper washing techniques or a day polishing?


----------



## WelshC2

I would be very interested


----------



## tamkingho200

Very interested


----------



## valleysmale

i would be very interested if there is room


----------



## Jonathank

Polishing for me. I'm not too bothered about the washing/pre polish prep because I think I've got that.


----------



## Eaglepete

mejinks said:


> Guys, do we want a day doing basic cleaning eg proper washing techniques or a day polishing?


Polishing would be my preference .... I think its the thing most 'newbies' are most nervous about doing to there own cars without seeing somebody else do it first ... plus it has the most impact - we all want to run before we can walk ... I know i do    .... but wouldn't say no to doin basics first ... especially claying !!! :thumb:


----------



## WelshC2

any more info?


----------



## Dave28uk

Evening all, would be interested in this could someone let me know when the next meet up will be, cheers

[email protected]


----------



## Dave28uk

Bump

Any news?


----------



## Ti22

Looking at setting something up for the end of June. Who's up for sunday 30th?


----------



## Dave28uk

Ti22 said:


> Looking at setting something up for the end of June. Who's up for sunday 30th?


Me :wave:


----------



## X1extreme

what a great idea - as far as I am aware, there arent that many in the country are there - new business idea


----------



## littlejack

Count me in... please... Gutted I missed the last one
Steve


----------



## Eaglepete

Defo ... count me in !!!


----------



## WelshC2

I am up for this for sure and will probably have a + 1


----------



## TTS-Dave

I went to the last one and it was def worth it can recommend it!


----------



## Dave28uk

Looking forward to this, any more news?


----------



## tamkingho200

I will be up for that


----------



## Ti22

Looking to confirm the date this week and take some deposits.


----------



## Gilfishman

I'm very interested,,,,I keep an eye on this thread,,,,,where abouts would it take place.?....this I my first post and new to the forum.:wave:


----------



## littlejack

Gilfishman said:


> I'm very interested,,,,I keep an eye on this thread,,,,,where abouts would it take place.?....this I my first post and new to the forum.:wave:


welcome to DW... The last one was held in Newport 
steve :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Yep, will be newport ish


----------



## Eaglepete

littlejack said:


> welcome to DW... The last one was held in Newport
> steve :thumb:


Dont care where ... have car , can travel :thumb:


----------



## Dave28uk

Ti22 said:


> Yep, will be newport ish


Will the 30th still be going ahead?


----------



## Ti22

Not sure at the moment. A high workload means I've not had chance to organise this any further I'm afraid.

I need a firm list of attendees and what you want to cover. Please can anyone interested in the 30th of June or the end of July please list their name and what they'd like to cover. 

i.e :

1) James - june or july, good wash technique.

We can build a list then.

Thanks.

James.


----------



## WelshC2

Gareth. Pref July - Wash technique and machine polishing.


----------



## Eaglepete

Pete ...june definitely / july 21st def/28th possibly but on nights sat so not sure .... machine polishing as have da polisher but not used it yet :wall:


----------



## Dave28uk

Dave, June or July machine polishing rotary and DA, learn products and general knowledge


----------



## Coxyboy123

i would be very interested in this. Who do i see about course details?


----------



## Ti22

Thanks for the replies guys. With only 3 of you confirmed we're going to have to put this on hold for now, as it's just not viable to run with 3 or 4.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## Dave28uk

Ti22 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. With only 3 of you confirmed we're going to have to put this on hold for now, as it's just not viable to run with 3 or 4.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James.


Shame I was looking forward to having a trial run on a rotary and a DA to see which I prefer before purchasing a machine


----------



## Ti22

I know - it is a shame - I'd always suggest starting with a D/A, you'd be surprised at the correction that can be done and there are far less risks with one. If you're passing and want to pop in for a chat/ quick try you'd be very welcome.


----------



## TTS-Dave

So surprised not more people put names down! Hope things are good James...


----------



## Eaglepete

Gutted this is not gonna happen ... been waitin 8-10 months for this after just missin out on last one :-( will put money on it happenin when I'm in work.... gggrrrrrr :-(


----------



## daddycool

Just found this thread and am also interested if a new course is in the pipeline, am pretty flexible however do work shifts. Would be interested in Rotary Polishing and Wet Sanding techniques. I'm in Port Talbot and willing to travel if not too far. Hope a course can be set up and hope to meet up with a few guys off here too. :thumb::detailer:


----------



## Jonathank

I've only just see no this and I'd be really interested too. Could you pm me if things chane please?


----------



## Davie

I would be very interested in attending one of these..


----------



## Eaglepete

Davie said:


> I would be very interested in attending one of these..


Hi Davie

See thread 'training day' also in wales section ... already organised for sept 8 in cardiff ... 1 place left so be quick !!!


----------



## Davie

Done


----------

